# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام نقض فى التزوير

## هيثم الفقى

منالمقرر انه ليس كل تغيير للحقيقة فى محرر يعتبر تزويرا فهو إذا ما تعلق ببيان صادرمن طرف واحد مما يمكن أن يأخذ حكم الإقرارات الفردية فإنه لا عقاب إذا ما كانالبيان يحتمل الصدق أو الكذب أو كان من ضروب الدفاع التي يلجأ إليها الخصوم فهوبهذه المثابة يكون عرضة للفحص بحيث يتوقف مصيره على نتيجته لما كان ذلك وكان البيانالخاص بمالك العقار فى الطلب المقدم من الطاعنة الى شركة كهرباء دمياط هو مما يصدقعلية هذه الأوصاف وكان ما صدر من الطاعنة قد اقتصر على الإدعاء بأنها مالكة العقاروكان هذا الطلب لم يعد لإثبات ملكية العقار . فإن ما ارتكبته لا يعدو أن يكون منقبيل الإقرارات الفردية مما ينحسر عنة وصف التزوير ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالفهذا النظر قد اخطأ فى تأويل القانون وفى تطبيقه ، وكان فعل الطاعنة لا يندرج تحت اىنص عقابي فانه يتعين نقض الحكم المطعون فيه وإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء ببراءةالطاعنة من التهمة المنسوبة إليها .
الطعن رقم 11109 لسنة 61 ق جلسة 6/12/1995السنة 46 ص 1162
*إن مجردالتمسك بالورقة المزورة لا يكفى فى ثبوت علم المتهم بالتزوير ما دام الحكم لم يقمالدليل على انة هو الذي قارف التزوير أو اشترك في ارتكابه
الطعن رقم 776 لسنة 41ق جلسة 8/11/1971 السنة 22 ص 636*
*إدانة المتهم بتزوير شيك واستعماله استنادا إلى تمسكه به وانه محرربياناته وكونه صاحب المصلحة في تزويره عدم كفايته مادام قد أنكر توقيعه علية ولميثبت أن هذا التوقيع له إذ أن مجرد التمسك بالورقة المزورة من غير الفاعل أو الشريكلا يكفى لثبوت العلم بتزويرها .
الطعن رقم 514 لسنة 46 ق جلسة 31/10/1976 السنة 27 ص 792 .*
*العلم بالتزويرركن من أركان جريمة استعمال الأوراق المزورة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 215 من قانونالعقوبات لا تقوم هذه الجريمة إلا بثبوته . فالحكم بالإدانة فيها يجب ان يقيمالدليل على توفر هذا العلم لدى المتهم ولما كان مجرد التمسك بالورقة المزورة لايكفى في ثبوت العلم مادام المتهم ليس هو الذي زورها او اشترك في التزوير ، فإنالحكم الذي يقضى بإدانة امرأة فى هذه الجريمة على أساس مجرد تمسكها بالورقة المزورةالتي قدمها زوجها فى قضية مدنية يكون قاصر البيان .
جلسة 9/1/1950 طعن رقم 1878سنة 19 ق*
*إن جريمة استعمالالورقة المزورة لا تقوم إلا بثبوت علم من استعملها بأنها مزورة ولا يكفى في ذلكمجرد تمسكه بها أمام المحكمة مادام لم يثبت انه هو الذي قام بتزويرها .فإذا كانالحكم حين أدان الطاعن فى هذه الجريمة لم يعتمد فى ذلك إلا على ما قاله من انه يقيمالدليل على هذا العلم فانه يكون قاصرا فى بيان عناصر الجريمة متعينا نقضه .
جلسة 12/5/1953 طعن رقم 442 سنة 23 ق*
*إن مجرد التمسك بالورقة المزورة لا يكفى في ثبوت العلم بالتزوير وهوركن جوهري منأركان جريمة استعمال الأوراق المزورة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 215 منقانون العقوبات لا تقوم تلك الجريمة إلا بثبوته وإذن فإذا كان الحكم قد استظهر حصولالتزوير ونفى عن المتهم انه هو مرتكبة ثم دانه بجريمة استعمال سند مزور مفترضا علمهبالتزوير من مجرد تقديم السند في القضية المدنية التي رفعها على المجني عليه وتمسكهبها دون أن يبن الحكم الدليل على توفر ركن العلم بالتزوير لديه فانه يكون قاصرالبيان متعينا نقضه .
جلسة 23/11/1954 طعن 1127 سنة 24 ق .*
*مادام الحكم في جريمةاستعمال المحرر المزور قد بين ان المتهم هو الذي عمل على تزوير المحرر قبل استعمالهفذلك كاف فى بيان علمه بالتزوير .
جلسة 5/11/1945 طعن 1442 سنة 15ق*
*متى كان المتهم قد أدينباعتباره ضالعا فى التزوير فهذا بذاته يتضمن انه حين استعمل الورقة المزورة كانلابد يعلم بأنها مزورة .
الطعن 219 لسنة 16 ق جلسة 24/6/1946 .*
*إثبات وقوع التزوير منالطاعن يلزم عنة أن يتوفر فى حقه ركن العلم بتزوير المحرر الذي اسند إليه تزويرهواستعماله .
الطعن رقم 7 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 5/2/1968 س 19 ق 31 ص 181
والطعن رقم 96 لسنة 40 ق جلسة 30/3/1970 س 31 ق 119 ص 494*
*لا تقوم جريمة استعمال الورقة المزورة إلا بثبوت علممن استعملها بأنها مزورة ولا يكفى مجرد تمسكه بها أمام الجهة التي قدمت إليها ماداملم يثبت انه هو الذي زورها أو شارك في هذا الفعل.
الطعن رقم 1908 لسنة 52 ق جلسة 1/6/1982 .*
*لما كان الركنالمادي فى جريمة استعمال الأوراق المزورة يتحقق باستخدام المحرر المزور فيما زور منأجلة ويتم بمجرد تقديم ورقة فى ذاتها مزورة تزوير يعاقب علية القانون وكان الطاعنلا يمارى انه قدم الورقة المزورة فى تحقيقات الجنحة رقم 3080 سنة 1970 مركز بنهاوهو ما يتوفر به الركن المادي لجريمة الاستعمال في حقه دون أن يغير من الأمر أنيكون قد تقدم بالورقة بصفته الشخصية _ أم بصفته نائبا عن غيرة مادام انه كان فيالحالتين عالما بتزوير الورقة التي قدمها فان ما يثيره من انه قدم هذه الورقة بصفتهوكيلا عن زوجته لا يكون له محل لما كان ذلك وكان إثبات اشتراك الطاعن في مقارفةجريمة التزوير يفيد حتما توافر علمه بتزوير المحرر الذي اسند إليه استعماله فإن مايثيره الطاعن من عدم تدليلا كافيا على توافر ركن العلم في صفة يكون غير سديد .
الطعن رقم 241 لسنة 51 ق جلسة 17/11/1981 .*

*من المقرر انه متى وقع التزوير او استعمل المحررالمزور فإن التنازل عن المحرر ممن تمسك بة لااثر لة على وقوع الجريمة .
لما كانذلك وكان الطاعن لم يفصح عن ماهية ومضمون المستندات التي قدمها واغفل الحكم التعرضلها حتى يتضح مدى أهميتها في الدعوى المطروحة فإن ما يثيره فى هذا الصدد لا يكونمقبولا لما هو مقرر من انه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن إن يكون واضحا ومحددا لما كان ذلكوكان من المقرر انة متى وقع التزوير او استعمال المحرر المزور فان التنازل عنالمحرر المزور ممن تمسك بة لا اثر لة على وقوع الجريمة .ولايعيب الحكم عدم تعرضةلتنازل الطاعن عن التمسك بالمحرر المزور لان المحكمة فى أصول الإستدلال لاتلتزمبالتحدث فى حكمها الا عن الأدلة ذات اثر فى تكوين عقيدتها وعليها ان هى التفتت عناى دليل اخر لأن عدم ايرادها لة مايفيد اطراحة لما كان ماتقدم وكان الحكم المطعونفية بعد ان اورد مارتب علية اقتناعة من الأدلة المطروحة فى الدعوى بثبوت التهمتينالمسندتين الى الطاعن ودانة عنهما وعرض لما كان ذلك وكان البين من مراجعة محاضرجلسات المحاكمة امام محكمة اول درجة ان الدفاع عن الطاعن لم يطلب سماع الشهود وكانالأصل فى المحكمة الإستئنافية تحكم على مقتضى الأوراق وهى لاتجرى من التحقيقات الاماترى لزوما لإجرائة وكان الثابت ان دفاع الطاعن وان ابدى امام المحكمة الإستئنافيةطلب سماع شهود فانة يعتبر متنازلا عنة بسكوتة عن التمسك بة امام محكمة اول درجة هذافضلا عن ان الحكم المطعون فية قد عرض لهذا الطلب وخلص الى رفضة بما يسوغ ومن ثم ف‘نالنعى على الحكم بدعوى الإخلال بحق الدفاع يكون فى غير محلة .
طعن رقم 567 لسنة 57 ق جلسة 4/2/1988*

*اذا كان المحرر عرفيا وكان مضمونة مطابقا من نسب اليه معبرا عنمشيئته انتفى التزوير باركانة ومنها ركن الضرر ولو كان هو لم يوقع المحرر مادامالتوقيع حاصلا في حدود التعبير عن ارادته سواء كان هذا التعبير ظاهرا جليا او مضمرامفترضا تدل عليه شواهد الحال .
نقض جنائى 20/10/1969 س 20 ص 1133*
*لايشترط في التزوير فيروقة عرفية وقوع الضرر بالفعل بل يكفى احتمال وقوع والبحث في وجود الضرر واحتمالهانما يرجع فيه الى الوقت الذى وقع فيه تغيير الحقيقة بغير التفات الى مايطرا فيمابعد .
الطعن رقم 232 لسنة 47 ق جلسة 12/6/1977*
*من المقرر ان مجرد تغيير الحقيق محرر عرفى باحدى الطرقالمنصوص عليها في القانون يكفى لتوافر جريمة التزوير متى كان من الممكن ان يترتبعلييه في الوقت الذى وقع فيه تغيير الحقيقة ضرر للغير سواء اكان المزور عليه ام اىشخص اخر ولو كان الضرر محتملا 
الطعن رقم 145 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 24/ 12/1972.*
*تقدير الضرر مناطلاقات محكمة الموضوع متى كان سائغا وهو مالايحتاج الى تدليل خاص متى كانت مدوناتالحكم تشهد على توافره .
الطعن رقم 696 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 27/5/1968*
*لم يذكر قانون العقوباتتعريفا للورقة الرسمية ولا للموظف العمومى الا انه يشترط صراحة لرسمية المحرر فيالمادتين 211 , 213 ان يكون محرر الورقة الرسمية موظفا عموميا مختصا بمقتضى وظيفتهبتحريرها او بالتدخل في هذا التحرير – فاذا كان يبين من الاطلاع على ترخيصالاستيراد المدعى بتزويره انه محرر على نموذج خاص ببنك الجمهورية عن ترخيص باستيرادبضائع من الخارج وموقع عليه تحت عنوان بنك الجمهورية – المركز الرئيسى بامضائينوعليه ثلاث اختام بختم بنك القاهرة وليس فيه مايفيد رسميته او تداخل موظع عمومى فيتحريره او اعتماده فيكون الترخيص موضوع الاتهام ورقة عرفية يجرى على تغيير الحقيقةفيها حكم المادة 215 من قانون العقوبات .
الطعن رقم 1189 لسنة 29 ق جلسة 16/2/1960*
*ان العقودالعرفية متى كانت ثابته التاريخ يتعلق بها قانونا حق الغير لجواز الاحتجاج بها عليهاو احتجاج الغير بها فاذا وقع فيها تغير للحقيقة بقصد الاضرار به عد ذلك تزويرا فياوراق عرفية ووجب عقاب المزور .
الطعن رقم 45 لسنة 9 ق جلسة 5/12/1938*
*وقضى بان كلاضافة على صك عرفى من شأنها تغيير مركز الطرفين هى تزوير يستوجب العقاب .
الطعنرقم 232 لسنة 47 ق جلسة 12/6/1977*
*وقضى بان تقدير مجرد الحقيقة في محرر عرفى اطلاقات محكمة الموضوعمتى كان تسببها سائغا 
الطعن 971 لسنة40 ق جلسة 11/10/1970*
*فقد المحرر المدعىبتزويره لايترتب عليه ثبوت التهمة اساس ذلك .
الطعن رقم 1752 لسنة 56 قضائيةجلسة 28/5/1986*
*اكتسابالمحرر العرفى حجية في الاثبات بعد التوقيع عليه قيام الطاعن كمحام بتحرير بياناتالعقود كطلب موكله دون التوقيع عليه ليس من شأنه ان يجعله فاعلا اصليا في جريمةتزوير محرر عرفى او شريكا فيها مخالصة ذلك قصور .
الطعن رقم 6254 لسنة 56 ق جلسة 15/4/1987*
*لما كان ذلكوكان مقتضى نص المادة 214/1 مكررا من قانون العقوبات المضافة بالقانون رقم 120 لسنة 1962 ان الشارع غلط العقاب على كل تزوير يقع في محرر لاحدى الشركات المساهمة اذاكان لدولة او لاحدى الهيئات العامة نصيب فيها بأية حق كانت وذلك على ما افصح المشرعفي المذكرة التفسيرية للقانون رقم 120 لسنة 1962 لاسباغ الحماية اللازمة على محرراتتلك الجهات اسوة بالحماية اللازمة لمحررات الحكومة ولكى يعد المحرر احدى الجهاتالمنصوص عليها بالمادة 214/2 مكررا من قانون العقوبات يجب ان يعطى شكل اوراق تلكالجهة وينسب انشاؤه الى عامل بها من شأنه يصدره لما كان ذلك وكانت الطلبات والشيكاتالتى نسب الحكم الى الطاعنة تزويرها هى بطبيعيتها محررات عرفية لان بياناتها منسوبةالى احد الناس وإذا فتزويرها لا ينتج سوى جنحة التزوير المنصوص عليها بالمادة 215من قانون العقوبات ولا يغير من ذلك تقديم تلك المحررات الى البنك واجراء الصرف اذان ذلك لا يعدو أن يكون استعمالا لها لا شان له في شكل تلك المحررات وطبيعتهاالعرفية بل هو إجراء مادي يتجه إلى الصرف لما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قدخالف هذا النظر فانه يكون قد أخطاء في تطبيق القانون مما يوجب نقضه .
الطعن رقم 7061 لسنة 55 ق جلسة 27/4/1986*
*من المقرر أن مجرد تمسك المتهم بالمحررالمزور وكونه صاحب المصلحةفي التزوير لا يكفى بذاته في ثبوت اقتراحه التزوير واشتراكه فيه او العلم به مادامينكر ارتكابه له 
الطعن رقم 7768 لسنة 59 ق جلسة 10/1/1990*

----------

